# H&R Announces S3 Sport Springs



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermarket_tuner_news/hr-releases-suspension-components-for-audi-s1-s3/

*H&R components for the Audi S3*
Sport springs, part number: 28810-1
Lowering with MRC/ Audi Drive Select: approx. 25 mm (front/rear axle)
Lowering without MRC/ Audi Drive Select: approx. 15 mm (front/rear axle)

I'm a bit confused about the magride being lowered an additional 10mm by these springs. This would imply that the magride S3 sits 10mm higher than the standard suspension S3, stock for stock, wouldn't it?


----------



## dt23 (Sep 9, 2009)

not sure about audi magride but other adaptive suspension setup like in bmw rides higher than your normal sport suspension, but lower than your non-sport stock suspension. so it does make some sense that the magride actually rides higher than the audi sport suspesion in the S3. so the springs are the same in both the mr and the non-mr? wonder how the different springs will affect the workings of the magride in terms of how its programs/sensors work. hope it doesn't render it ineffective by altering a stock parameter.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermarket_tuner_news/hr-releases-suspension-components-for-audi-s1-s3/
> 
> *H&R components for the Audi S3*
> Sport springs, part number: 28810-1
> ...


That's what I'm thinking as well. I'm looking on Audi-Sport right now to see any comparisons.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Just to give everyone an idea, I found these user pics of an Audi S3 with magride on H&R springs from Audi-Sport.net.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

